

Netflix clocks 42B API requests per month - deedub
http://gigaom.com/video/netflix-42-billion-api-requests/

======
gulfie
42B API requests / month = 42000000000 / ( 86400 * ( 365.24 / 12) ) => 15971
req/sec. From the graphs in the talk probably peaking to 30,000 req / sec.

Remember there are a billion nanoseconds going by every second.

------
jfb
Interesting dogfooding here.

